# Buttercup



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

Why is her comb cold and others are warm? She’s also ruffled up and purple comb. I read people say I have to say her to the vet ASAP because she has an egg break inside of her. I’m so scared  look
















Should I put her in the box? Maybe I should


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Quit posting new posts. Continue with the ones you have going on her already.


----------

